# I met up with CooperativeCreature!



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

He was a total pleasure to meet! Very sweet and funny, like his posts here :clap It was kind of a new social situation for me as it was my first time meeting him in person, as well as another online friend for the second time, plus a friend from high school... None of them had met each other before but I think things went well 

I was also the dud who wanted to go home at 6:30 PM :lol :b But I was planning to flake altogether so I shall call it a personal success. Now to hope I didn't scare everyone off after spending an extended amount of time with me in person... :blank

(Hi! I gave your number to Jason by the way.)


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

That's so awesome!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grats, this sounds like a milestone for you too, keep up the good work


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Aw. That's wonderful, congrats! :clap


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Grats, this sounds like a milestone for you too, keep up the good work


It was a big milestone to first meet with Jason a week ago, as I've never met someone from online before (we're Redditors). He didn't seem too repelled and was receptive to meeting a second time, and it's what gave me the guts to meet with CooperativeCreature as well 

They're both wonderful! My friend Jessica thought they were nice too.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Happy for you!


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations on the successful meetup. He is undeniably a tantalizing, charismatic young man. At times, irresistible..

You two should meet up again soon.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Thanks for the kind words, Inane . It was very nice to meet you and your two friends. Hopefully we can hang out again one last time before you leave. 

:drunk


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, it's Bellini night on Tuesdays at Milestones...  Maybe we can gather Jason and Jess again for it?

I also lost my phone. Again.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

inane said:


> I also lost my phone. Again.














I will email? you.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't make me feel worse. All I can do is laugh at this point- two phones in three weeks in two different cities, and down $400 for nothing.

$40 for 4 Bellinis/appys on Mondays, and cheap night for Bellinis only on Tuesdays  And sure, I'll contact the others... Though I feel like we should do something in Richmond if Jason wants to join. I feel bad for making him come all the way downtown >.>


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh wow...this is so exciting! I'm so happy for you guys. ^_^


----------



## TillLindemann (Jun 27, 2014)

yaay that's great, inane! You must be so lucky to have had the chance to interact with him face to face


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

cut it out


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL! I feel like there's some inside joke I'm missing :b


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

That's great.  Congratulations.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

We met up again for sushi. We also talked about you guys... He had many wonderful things to say about you all  :b


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That's awesome, grats 

Had you guys spoken on the phone or anything before you met up? I always think it'd be really nerve-wracking to meet someone from online.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Paragon said:


> That's awesome, grats
> 
> Had you guys spoken on the phone or anything before you met up? I always think it'd be really nerve-wracking to meet someone from online.


We texted and emailed a bit but didn't talk on the phone. And yeah I was nervous, I wanted to bail on the first meetup even though I'm the one who thought it up lol.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

inane said:


> We texted and emailed a bit but didn't talk on the phone. And yeah I was nervous, I wanted to bail on the first meetup even though I'm the one who thought it up lol.


Ah, cool. Glad you managed to go through with it, sounds like it was worth it 

I tried to meet someone a couple years back, we got as far as being within a few streets of each other before i think we both simultaneously panicked lol. So yeah that went well :| :/

But yeah, that sounds awesome


----------

